# Telling DS we were finally getting Sienna



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Aw, that's wasn't fair telling him so far out from picking her up! Poor little guy, he wanted to be excited but it was soooooo long to wait. 

Cute.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Three hours away!!!! and have to wait 6 weeks! OH NO!
Glad it's all in the past and Sienna is a happy girl and so is DS!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

LOL I don't know if I could have took the news of the wait as good as he did.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

"I don't wanna go on a three hour drive... will you go for me?" Ahahahaha! Out of the mouth of babes, eh?


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL, yes it was probably a bit early, but Mom and Dad had been waiting and waiting and waiting to be able to tell him and couldn't wait any longer! : There had been a long saga of wanting a pup for Christmas and the litter hadn't took, then a possible false pregnancy that turned out to be Sienna's litter. DS wanted a pupppy SO badly.

He actually did great and we had so much fun getting things ready. We still use the chuck-it DS was so excited to get- it is chewed to bits, but sentimental.

It was fun and bittersweet to view that video myself, my son has changed so much since then.

P.S. the three hour drive HOME didn't seem so long LOL, although it was all such a new experience for all of us.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> "I don't wanna go on a three hour drive... will you go for me?" Ahahahaha! Out of the mouth of babes, eh?



Just EXACTLY what my youngest would have said!! 
<would still say!!> hahaha

Your boy is adorable!!
And you have a wonderful voice!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I LOVE that picture where Sienna and your son are looking at each other. So cute.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was so cute. You really made his day.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sienna's Mom said:


> LOL, yes it was probably a bit early, but Mom and Dad had been waiting and waiting and waiting to be able to tell him and couldn't wait any longer! : There had been a long saga of wanting a pup for Christmas and the litter hadn't took, then a possible false pregnancy that turned out to be Sienna's litter. DS wanted a pupppy SO badly.
> 
> He actually did great and we had so much fun getting things ready. We still use the chuck-it DS was so excited to get- it is chewed to bits, but sentimental.
> 
> ...


 
Do you scrapbook? Because those pics need to be in a "Sienna's Story" book!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Awww! Nothing more precious than the picture of a boy and his dog! That's the beginning of a lifelong friendship. Take tons of pictures because they _both _will grow up way too fast.



Sienna's Mom said:


> LOL, yes it was probably a bit early, but Mom and Dad had been waiting and waiting and waiting to be able to tell him and couldn't wait any longer! : There had been a long saga of wanting a pup for Christmas and the litter hadn't took, then a possible false pregnancy that turned out to be Sienna's litter. DS wanted a pupppy SO badly.
> 
> He actually did great and we had so much fun getting things ready. We still use the chuck-it DS was so excited to get- it is chewed to bits, but sentimental.
> 
> ...


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

So cute!!! God love him...it even brought tears to my eyes bringing me back to being a child and being told I was getting my first dog...what an amazing feeling! Love the pics of him with her too...you have a beauitful Golden!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

What a cool way of telling your son! He looks happy and confused all at the same time  I think that is how I looked when Matt told me we were getting Murphy


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is one of the cutest kids ever- great smile. I am glad he has the puppy of his dreams.


----------

